# Seeking Recommendations: Quality writing, BDSM related



## Rechan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello, I'm having some trouble locating good stories or authors dealing with BDSM.

Just searching for the terms has not pulled up a lot, and of what it has pulled up has been very extreme. 

So I'm wondering if anyone out there might just provide a recommendation of where to look for some good furry BDSM? Well written over Smuttykinky, but within the theme.

I know about Trouble's Tales, just to head that at the pass.


----------



## DragonTalon (Oct 26, 2010)

What do you mean by BDSM?  

Like it works for real, with consenting adults engaging in kinky activities?  Maybe just for play, maybe deciding to live it as a lifestyle?

Or do you mean kidnapping, non-consensual domination, where the Master literally owns the slave?

I have a well-watched and read furry BDSM series if you mean the second option.  But it's hard to say what 'extreme' means.  Most people would say anythign BDSM related is extreme but in the furry world who knows.


----------



## Rechan (Oct 26, 2010)

The former.


----------



## StormKitty (Jun 9, 2011)

I once posted a recommended reading list.  It's a few years old and may have a couple of dead links in it, but most I'm pretty sure still work.  Some are the more hardcore type you indicated you're less interested in, but others are of the consenting adults variety.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the request.

But it's a little late. See, I was using recommendations to find authors who write BDSM in order to invite them to an anthology. That anthology is already in its 2nd edits phase.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 9, 2011)

From my own personal collection:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2234364/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 9, 2011)

Guess I'll close this one, since it's out of date.


----------

